# Boat Hull color - which is best for fishing



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Rebuilding a Statcraft boat and almost ready for paint. So I ponder:

which hull color is better for fishing- light (white) or dark ( black or gray)


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends on which you prefer to clean...


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I have a 186 superfisherman with a off color white hull and catch plenty of fish. I talked to some of the pro walleye guys and some prefer darker colors. I don't know how much it matters. I cant wait to see what she looks like when you are done with the project.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They all look dark when you're under them looking up.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Depends. This has always been my thought on the whole black dipsy thing too. Color matters depending on the day and sky/light. So if you are fishing high fish in clear water on a bright sunny day with white clouds in the sky what blends in more against that background if the fish are looking up? White or black? I would go with white... But night time, dark sky, or low light those fish are feeding coming up what will blend in more against the black sky? Probably black. 

I have a grey hull, friends have white hulls....never noticed a difference


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

My hull is Grady off-white over black bottom paint. First time wallys see mine the're lookin at an off-white color hull side with black cross-hatches on it (i.e., through a net). LOL My 150s chase em right over to my boards and dipsies...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

We tell people we painted a school of emerald shiners on the bottom - that's why we get the perch.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I don't think color really matters. I am not convinced one color will catch more fish than another. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Brown with a big night crawler painted across the bottom should do it.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

since 95% of all boats have white hulls........I would say most fish are caught out of boats with "white" hulls..........


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I think i will go with lt grey


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

The best color is what's on the bottom of the boat I am on. That means I am fishing.


----------

